# Securing my Subwoofer.



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a 12" kenwood sub. Right now it is in my back seat, which is just begging for someone to break into my car and steal it. When i had it in the trunk, it would slide around everytime i would turn a corner. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to secure this in the trunk. By the way, i have a 98 200sx.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Get a rectangular piece of metal and bend it in the shape of an "L". Screw one end into the box and the other end into the floor of the trunk.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hardware stores actually have L shaped brackets. Get some self taping screws to drill into the trunk floor with.


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

Before you go just wildly drilling in your trunk floor, make sure you dont hit the gas tank, that could get ugly..... Just check where your screws will be coming through at before you drill.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

alexinpg said:


> Before you go just wildly drilling in your trunk floor, make sure you dont hit the gas tank, that could get ugly..... Just check where your screws will be coming through at before you drill.


Gas tank in the B14s is under the back seat. I built my sub enclosure to fit between the rear shock towers....the back was angled to fit behind the seat and it didn't slide around at all...but I put L brackets on it to secure it just incase.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You could also use large pieces of velcro.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Exalta said:


> You could also use large pieces of velcro.


I already tried that.. LOL, yah it didnt work very well


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Did you velcro it to the floor? or the carpet

Industrial strength velcro will hold one 12.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i drilled a hole in the bottom of my box, and put a bolt right through the trunk floor. f*cker never moved.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

two 36" rubber bungee cords, one's not enough lol


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh if you're concerned about anyone stealing your stuff you could do what I did. I secured the trunklid down with 6 ft. 3/8" coated aircraft cable and a padlock. You reach for the padlock when you lower the backseats, the sub box doesn't clear thru that opening cause it's huge and the amp is mounted on top of it then I have the two bungee cords which push the box towards the backseats. I made it very difficult to see and access the padlock too. It's almost impossible to open the trunk, you'll have to start tearing the trunklid in pieces to get it open.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Twiz said:


> Oh if you're concerned about anyone stealing your stuff you could do what I did. I secured the trunklid down with 6 ft. 3/8" coated aircraft cable and a padlock. You reach for the padlock when you lower the backseats, the sub box doesn't clear thru that opening cause it's huge and the amp is mounted on top of it then I have the two bungee cords which push the box towards the backseats. I made it very difficult to see and access the padlock too. It's almost impossible to open the trunk, you'll have to start tearing the trunklid in pieces to get it open.


talk about security

you can never be too careful though..


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> i drilled a hole in the bottom of my box, and put a bolt right through the trunk floor. f*cker never moved.


This is the best method, really.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

ummm...not sure about the other nissans but on the B14s on the lower part of the latch theres a switch you can move that disables the trunk release. However its not that easy to break in to our trunks...the lock is offset from the latch so its hard to pry open.


----------

